# Is this teething?



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Me , again! You'll all get tired of me!!

Our husky pup has started to lose his teeth and the last couple of days he has been so frustrated with everything. 

Not settling down, pacing and crying and his play with our other dog is becoming a lot more aggressive rather than play fighting :sad:

Is this the dreaded teething stage?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Me , again! You'll all get tired of me!!
> 
> Our husky pup has started to lose his teeth and the last couple of days he has been so frustrated with everything.
> 
> ...


Teething does seem to affect some more then others. My Malamute was terrible when he was teething, where as my Mal/sibe mix you wouldn't even know didn't particularly affect her at all. It does sound that it could well be the teething making him fractious, they tend to get a lot more mouthy and nippy too.

You need to make sure he has plenty of things he can chew, as they tend to want to chew on things more, which I assume also gives them some relief.

Giving them ice cubes can help too as its cooling for sore gums.

I used to get the cotton ragger type toys, and dip them in water shake off the excess and let some of the water drain and then freeze them, that too can give them a lot of relief.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I filled his water bowl with ice cubes earlier and he spent about an hour taking them out one by one and chewing them lol. 

He's so annoyed with life at the moment :sad: poor little tyke. I'm going to freeze his tuggy toys over night and some carrotts see if they do the trick rather than our cavs ears!! 

Teething has definitely released a different kind of beast! 

Someone suggested rubbing Ashton And Parsons Infant teething powder on his gums but I'm not sure if any of the ingredients are harmful?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I filled his water bowl with ice cubes earlier and he spent about an hour taking them out one by one and chewing them lol.
> 
> He's so annoyed with life at the moment :sad: poor little tyke. I'm going to freeze his tuggy toys over night and some carrotts see if they do the trick rather than our cavs ears!!
> 
> ...


I used to give mine chilled carrots too they loved them when pups.

I know they are herbal the ashtons and parsons I mean but I haven't a clue whats actually in them, in theory you would think if its OK to give to babies it should be, but without knowing what they are exactly you cant check too see if there is any dog related problems.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll call into boots tomorrow and see if I can get a full ingredients list from the pack I've been told bongella as well but I know that's a big no as it contains asprin.

He's just finally settled down on the sofa next to me, he seems more mouthy but his bites aren't very hard more like squeezing your fingers between his teeth. 

He seems to have shot up in size the last couple of days too, we went out to work and came home and he seemed to have sprouted a couple of inches just while we were out!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I'll call into boots tomorrow and see if I can get a full ingredients list from the pack I've been told bongella as well but I know that's a big no as it contains asprin.
> 
> He's just finally settled down on the sofa next to me, he seems more mouthy but his bites aren't very hard more like squeezing your fingers between his teeth.
> 
> He seems to have shot up in size the last couple of days too, we went out to work and came home and he seemed to have sprouted a couple of inches just while we were out!


I used to notice that with mine too, almost overnight or in the matter of a few days, when they stood next to you, you suddenly realised they weren't so tall and didn't come up to where they did a few days before.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I know! I want him to stay little but my husband can't wait till he's all grown up! I don't know how you cope with more than 1 husky / mal. Just having one has been a HUGE learning curve for us! Although I'm told once you have one, you'll undoubtedly get another :laugh:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I know! I want him to stay little but my husband can't wait till he's all grown up! I don't know how you cope with more than 1 husky / mal. Just having one has been a HUGE learning curve for us! Although I'm told once you have one, you'll undoubtedly get another :laugh:


If you own one successfully and you decide they are the breed for you then yes Im afraid they can become a bit of an addiction. Ive owned nothing else for 20 years, at one point I had a Samoyed and 3 Siberians, over the years Ive lost some to old age of course and currently still have one Siberian whos the last of my original 3 whos now nearly 15 1/2, I rescued her when she was 15mths. My Malamute whos 7, and a Siberian/Malamute cross whos 4 1/2.
They have all been rescue dogs, apart from the Mal.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

They are all gorgeous! I would love a Samoyed however my husband has limited me to two dogs at once :lol:

I have a question about collars for you too? The pup managed to snap his collar while out on a walk yesterday, he decided he wanted to run off in the opposite direction without any pre warning and it snapped right against my leg ( huge bruise too!) 

We use a long line on him so it is work just sticking to harnesses? Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> They are all gorgeous! I would love a Samoyed however my husband has limited me to two dogs at once :lol:
> 
> I have a question about collars for you too? The pup managed to snap his collar while out on a walk yesterday, he decided he wanted to run off in the opposite direction without any pre warning and it snapped right against my leg ( huge bruise too!)
> 
> We use a long line on him so it is work just sticking to harnesses? Do you have any recommendations?


I always use the SASS collars, harnesses and leads, SASS also own and work Siberian huskies so you can be assured they are up to the job.

SASS Sled Dog Equipment

I usually use the Buckle collars and the walking/tracking harnesses.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Perfect! I'll buy him a collar from there for now and a harness once he gets a little bigger, anything I buy for him he grows out of in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Perfect! I'll buy him a collar from there for now and a harness once he gets a little bigger, anything I buy for him he grows out of in a couple of weeks.


The harnesses are made to measure and they do allow for some growth, but if he is going through the really fast growth stage at the moment you will probably better waiting for a bit. They will fleece line them too if you want it.


----------

